# Cold weather fishing gloves, recommendations please



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

What would you folks recommend for winter river fishing?

Thanks


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

These are the best I have found for winter Steelhead fishing.
http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...nter-Convertible-Fleece-Glove/Mitten&i=729185


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

i prefer the fingerless/mittens also but i like 100% wool, they retain some warmth once wet and my hands always manage to get wet when steelheading.


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

Kast steelhead gloves. Warm, completely waterproof, and thin enough to wear while fishing. Pricey, but if you fish more than once a month in the winter, VERY justifiable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Jakob (Aug 27, 2014)

I have some B.A.G.G arctic work gloves from good ole B & G discount down in schoolcraft that I cut down to the first knuckle on my thumb, pointer and middle finger. 

I also learned a long time ago playing lacrosse in early cold weather like we are having right now that wearing latex or nitrile gloves underneath your gloves really helps for some reason. Might sound crazy but it works for me.

That combo has served me well for fall fishing and ice fishing. Just got some BUFF sport series MXS gloves and I'm anxious to give them a go on my inaugural winter steelhead season.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

Ice Armor snowmobile style glove to keep hands warm..and Keni fingerless gloves for fishing when you need to handle line or tie knots..Keni gloves are neoprem palm/ fleece top..both work great for rowing, fishing, what ever.. happy shopping..


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I hate wearing gloves while fishing. However, just times you need to. Tried neoprene-hands still cold, regular polarfleece-same, also big at catching hooks. At the time, wool was best (fingerless). However, did get a pair of Simms fingerless a couple years back and think I like these even better. Good price at STP w/ 35% off-about 22.00.

Would think I'd get the ones with the mitten flap. Good for when operating the tiller.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Look at the Sealskinz lineup.


----------



## luckyshorts (Oct 11, 2011)

Ive got the Simms fingerless with the mitten flap. I am fairly happy with them. I would suggest not dropping a bunch of coin on high end gloves. Buy some fingerless gloves as suggested above and throw some hand warmers in them and youre good to go.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

I am partial to fingerless ragg wool gloves. cheap and work well. I don't like wearing gloves but they sure extend my winter steelhead trips by a couple hours


----------



## jigsnwigs (Feb 6, 2011)

Cotton jerseys. About a buck per pair at your local gas station. Carry several sets with you.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

o_mykiss said:


> I am partial to fingerless ragg wool gloves. cheap and work well. I don't like wearing gloves but they sure extend my winter steelhead trips by a couple hours


Same here. I buy really good wool and have the mother in law knit me gloves. Best and cheapest ones I've ever worn.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

troutguy26 said:


> Same here. I buy really good wool and have the mother in law knit me gloves. Best and cheapest ones I've ever worn.


C, I always wondered how cheap you are, now we know!!!

I too have always liked the rag wool gloves/mittens, but a couple of years ago picked up a couple of pair of the Simms gloves and really like them for extreme cold. Now I think I would get the ones with the attached mitten. I also were a pair of those mechanics style gloves with the fingers cut off under the larger gloves, it helps.

D


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

troutguy26 said:


> Same here. I buy really good wool and have the mother in law knit me gloves. Best and cheapest ones I've ever worn.


Can't beat that man! I wish I knew someone around here that knit, i need a new toque.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Bobby said:


> What would you folks recommend for winter river fishing?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



I use a "muff" with a couple of hand warmers in it. Haven't found a glove I like in all these years. Closest I have come are the Kast steelhead gloves. 

J-


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

Fingerless Gloves with a hand warmer on the top side of your hand but inside the glove yet. This helps the blood in the top of your hand warm up and will help keep the fingers warm. I've fished many of days with the temp never rose above 10 degrees and this has worked well for me. Another trick is to take 2 aspirin about an hour before hitting the water. This will thin your blood and also help stay warm.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Chrome Crazy said:


> Fingerless Gloves with a hand warmer on the top side of your hand but inside the glove yet. This helps the blood in the top of your hand warm up and will help keep the fingers warm. I've fished many of days with the temp never rose above 10 degrees and this has worked well for me. Another trick is to take 2 aspirin about an hour before hitting the water. This will thin your blood and also help stay warm.


Interesting here. Might have to try both of these. I feel like this is the million dollar question. I don't know if there is a perfect glove for fishing in cold water. At least, no one has came up with it yetne_eye:


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Fingerless Ragg Wool Glove with Pop-Top Mitten

Hands down the best for Winter Steelheading, giving great warmth even wet. Convenient pouches for hand warmers. Always multiple back up pairs at all times to save folks from poor gloves. 


I have a few pairs with pop top thumbs as well now.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Chrome Crazy said:


> Fingerless Gloves with a hand warmer on the top side of your hand but inside the glove yet. This helps the blood in the top of your hand warm up and will help keep the fingers warm. I've fished many of days with the temp never rose above 10 degrees and this has worked well for me. Another trick is to take 2 aspirin about an hour before hitting the water. This will thin your blood and also help stay warm.


This works great, I always have hot warmers with me. 

When hunting I wear a button up flannel and put one in each front pocket up top. Helps to keep your core warm.


----------



## jkloess (Jan 14, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Simms Skeena River glove? I think they're relatively new and I've heard good reviews. I was think about getting a pair since they're only around $40, but those Kast ones look good too


----------



## Dorf-on-Steel (Oct 27, 2003)

o_mykiss said:


> I am partial to fingerless ragg wool gloves. cheap and work well. I don't like wearing gloves but they sure extend my winter steelhead trips by a couple hours


I have a couple of pair of fingerless Ragwool gloves with the fold over mitten. In the inside of the mitten flap I sewed a pocket (old wool sock material) to hold HandWarmers. With the handwarmers in there you can warm your fingers a bit and helps fight the cold. They work real good when Ice fishing too.
Dorf


----------



## bigstarfisherman (Sep 22, 2014)

I would have to agree with Ranger Ray on the Seal Skinz they are thin have rubber dimples on the fingers and through the palms and are WATERPROOF!!! They are great for keeping your hands warm and still being able to feel and fight your fish. You have a great grip for rowing a driftboat and also have the flexibility for adjusting a drag. about the only thing you can't do is re-tie a lure or hook on and I don't know any glove that allows you to do that!! They are also great for Duck Hunting you can pick up decoys with them and your hands stay dry because they are waterproof!!


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Man, I'm always flipping around, depending on the type of fishing and the weather. Kast makes a glove called the raptor trigger finger I love for drift fishing. But those same gloves suck when running a pin (rubber nubs on palm grab the line when casting for me), so it's nitrile/wool fingerless then. And if out and about plugging or otherwise, glommits. It's really technique/weather specific in my mind for the "best" glove combo. But one thing is for sure, 30 and above, no gloves are the way to go! Nitrile/wool seems to be the best "common use" in my opinion.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

As soon as I read the title of this thread I had to chuckle, thinking back to the years that I spend fishing Tippy Dam and especially the time I first fished with Toto (are you listening Bill? LOL!). Bill and I met here in MS and with both of us (at that time) living close to each other) set a date to drive over to the river and fish. As it turned out the day was bitter cold with temps at -22F. Yes, that says 22 degrees below zero.

We fished below the coffer dam at Tippy (among other places) for several hours in those temps and caught those brown trout that can be found there to our hearts content. The fish were not large, going between 10 and 15 inches for the most part, but they were fun to catch.

We both did the thing bare fingered and, of course, got frostbite. The peeling on my fingers finally cleared up the following May. :lol:

Gloves, we didn't need no stinkin' gloves. :lol:


----------



## Bigbird517 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've been reading the reviews on sealskinz and it appears to be split. Some are saying they're great, others are saying they're not the least bit waterproof. I was considering getting a pair, but not sure I want to spend $50 and find out they're not waterproof. Any input would be appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

My fleece glo-mitts dry a LOT faster than Ragg Wool gloves ever did, and are warmer when wet. I wore Raggs for years. I've done the Jersey's, which are very inexpensive, and readily available. I've tried neoprene gloves (the worst), and latex gloves. I'm telling you, some nice fleece glo-mitts are the bomb. I mostly fish for Steelhead from a boat. I can fold down the mitt to run my boat, and pull and drop my anchor. I can peel back the mitt, and have fingerless gloves, and can peel back the thumbs (or just one) on my casting/drifting hand. Get two pairs, and if one gets wet, they will dry inside your coat, while you use the other pair. 

And I agree with Whit (and Happy Holidays), that no gloves is best when you can manage it. I've fished in zero temps with no gloves. If it is absolutely calm out, you can get away with it. But not at -22*. :yikes:


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Come on man, steelhead fishing in the winter isn't for the faint of heart. That's why they make pockets so you can stick one hand in there while the other is holding the rod. I will say the thawing out part was the worst.:yikes:


----------



## detroithardcore (Jun 7, 2010)

After having 2 surgeries on my left hand/finger I've been searching for the perfect glove. One that is waterproof, has dexterity and can be used fly fishing as well as conventional gear. I've tried darn near every glove out there and hands down the Kast Steelhead Glove is the best. It really is waterproof, and thin. Thin enough to cast or fly fish but no glove is really thin enough to tie knots. My left hand gets so cold after two surgeries so I've found the best solution is to buy a box of good surgical gloves (not the cheap kind, the ones surgeons use in surgery). They are very durable and can keep your hands dry. I've fished with them under my gloves, add a hand warmer between Kast Steelhead Glove and Surgical Gloves and its been the perfect set up. Surgeons tie knots with these gloves and while its not like tying bare handed its the closest thing to it. It's perfect when out on the water cause when you need to re-tie, take off your glove, and then your hands still stay dry. It's a perfect solution for those who can't tolerate wet cold hands. Kast Steelhead Gloves with a very good surgeon glove is the best I've found over the last 5 years.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Thanks guys. Now I go shopping.


----------

